

Publications at the crossroads of NLP, data mining, Search, and the Semantic Web - merijn481
http://turing.cs.washington.edu/publications.htm

======
carbocation
It's down for me. Google cache results:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:W2nsZG_...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:W2nsZG_XgQUJ:turing.cs.washington.edu/publications.htm&strip=1)

------
sqrt17
... and?

(I see the publications page of the Etzioni group. Anything that's especially
interesting there? There's lots of other groups working on NLP, including
large-scale, semantically oriented NLP).

